# Public Liability Insurance Prices



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

How much do you guys roughly pay for PL Insurance a year/month?

Quotes im recieving are about £15 a month or £140 a year for £1,000,000. cover with £1500 worh of tools.

Thanks


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Get a quote off here from shiney  he gave me a wicked price allthough have yet to take it up. 

140 a year seems ok to me


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a read of this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231099

You are welcome to contact us for quote, but i'd recommend ringing next week if you can. We are moving office tomorrow and our telephone switchboard is being installed at the new premises today, so we are down to one emergency phone!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

im insured through APlan gave me and amazing rate on mine!


----------

